# Rust And Paint Removal Game Changer



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 6, 2016)

wow


----------



## sgisler (Mar 6, 2016)

Excuse my language but WTF???


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgisler (Mar 6, 2016)

Just googled this up. Thanks for posting that video, looks pretty incredible. I'm sure it's cheap too!
http://www.cleanlaser.de/wEnglish/produkte/high-power-cl-1000.php


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2016)

Kool a million dollar machine to clean a 2 dollar part.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 6, 2016)

sgisler said:


> Just googled this up. Thanks for posting that video, looks pretty incredible. I'm sure it's cheap too!
> http://www.cleanlaser.de/wEnglish/produkte/high-power-cl-1000.php
> 
> 
> ...




I think every one who see's his now has a new item on the wish list 

Somone was saying the small hand unit started at $4000 and their good for stonework too  i couldn't confirm the prices though 

Stuart


----------



## Andre (Mar 6, 2016)

If I'm correct smaller medical grade units of similar design are used for tattoo removal. I'd bet that model would remove a tattoo pretty quickly....


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 6, 2016)

ALL THOSE YEARS I WASTED AT THE BEAD BLAST CABINET .......


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't understand how a laser will remove the rust but not remove any good metal.


----------



## brino (Mar 7, 2016)

Never seen that before, thanks for posting!
-brino


----------



## Andre (Mar 7, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I can't understand how a laser will remove the rust but not remove any good metal.



I did research it bu didn't find out how it works. My guess is it super heats the surface and vaporizes the contaminated surface. If it does indeed work that way, I would think it could have an effect on the base metal.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 7, 2016)

Can't wait for Harbor Freight to come out with their version.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 7, 2016)

My guess is that rust absorbs and clean metal reflects, but that's just a guess. 


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 7, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Can't wait for Harbor Freight to come out with their version.



Laser shoots out sideways, runs for 10 minutes, magic smoke comes out!


----------



## juiceclone (Mar 7, 2016)

did not see any vapor/smoke from any of that!!!    something wrong there  :>()


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 7, 2016)

IT VACUUMS IT UP


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 7, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Can't wait for Harbor Freight to come out with their version.





wawoodman said:


> Laser shoots out sideways, runs for 10 minutes, magic smoke comes out!




BWAAAAAA  - HA - HA - HA - HA - HA - HA!!!!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 7, 2016)

i had no idea that the blasters from the movie Ghosbusters were good for removing rust!


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 7, 2016)

If you let the smoke out it won't work anymore! Everbody nows that.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 7, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i had no idea that the blasters from the movie Ghosbusters were good for removing rust!


Yeah! that thought crossed my mind, too!


----------



## sgisler (Mar 7, 2016)

'Don't cross the streams!!!'


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stupoty (Mar 8, 2016)

Andre said:


> I did research it bu didn't find out how it works. My guess is it super heats the surface and vaporizes the contaminated surface. If it does indeed work that way, I would think it could have an effect on the base metal.



Yeah basically but in wordier words ;-)

manufacturer page

http://www.cleanlaser.de/wEnglish/funktionsprinzip/laser-verfahren.php?navanchor=2110030

Stuart


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 8, 2016)

I like it. Probably will be in the HF catalog in 2-5 yrs. Mike



4gsr said:


> Can't wait for Harbor Freight to come out with their version.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 8, 2016)

Andre said:


> I would think it could have an effect on the base metal.


It heats only an extremely thin layer (as in a microinch) but gets that layer so hot that it explodes and blows the material off.  The amount of heat absorbed by the metal is very small.  The same principle is used for laser eye surgery.  They use extremely short pulses so that the peak power is high but the average power is not.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 8, 2016)

WOW! I want one! Forget about the sand blast/glass bead cabinet!


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tim the Tool Man would beef it up to 100,000 watts and would be able to do a whole car in one pass.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 8, 2016)

Could I do my laundry with it?
What about descaling fish?
Maybe we would no longer need pencil erasers.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 8, 2016)

tertiaryjim said:


> Maybe we would no longer need pencil erasers.


Brilliant application.  Would work for ink as well as pencil.  Start a kickstarter campaign.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 9, 2016)

Holy Moly! Looks like the 500W version costs +$300K. The one in the video was a 1000W.


----------



## doogledee (Mar 10, 2016)

tertiaryjim said:


> If you let the smoke out it won't work anymore! Everbody nows that.



Well, if you put all the smoke back in in the right spots it starts working again  the trick is in catching all the smoke to put it back  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ya. Need head to toe covering and special glasses to keep from frying your eyes.  Then several hundred hours you need to buy a replacement exciter bulb for a couple grand.  No thanks.  I will stick to electrolysis.  It's about as fast and effortless if you look at just the labor time and not the wait.  Much cheaper


----------



## hman (Mar 29, 2016)

Wowsers!!!!  Just love the sound it makes!


----------



## hman (Mar 29, 2016)

Firebrick43 said:


> Ya. Need head to toe covering and special glasses to keep from frying your eyes.


The "GI Joe" looking guy shown using it in http://www.cleanlaser.de/wEnglish/produkte/high-power-cl-1000.php seems to just be wearing the glasses.  But the guy in http://www.cleanlaser.de/wEnglish/funktionsprinzip/laser-verfahren.php?navanchor=2110030 looks like he's pretty well suited up.  If you look around their site, there are several other videos, including one where somebody is using bare hands to hold/move a part that's being treated - maybe just a couple inches from the laser beam!  Several other videos show bystanders with normal clothing near an operating laser.  Very interesting!


----------

